# Thread/hair/fuzz and Rhizoclonium?



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow! Diatom, one or more kinds of filamentous algae (hard to tell them apart), and I believe some BGA too.

1) Start with manual cleanup.
2) Add an aerator, if you don't already have one; if adjustable, turn it to highest setting.
3) With the aerator on, and lights and filters off, add 1 tbsp. common 3% hydrogen peroxide per 5 gallons. Let sit for 30 minutes, do a 50% water change, then restart filters.
4) Perform a three-day blackout. Try for close to pitch black, tape something to the glass if necessary. Keep aerator on and CO2 (if present) off.
5) Followed by return to normal routine, but with daily cleanup and 50% water changes as long as necessary to remove dead/dying algae.

That should greatly reduce the bulk of it. Let's see what's left after that.


----------



## ballyhoo (Nov 17, 2010)

Manual removal had cut it back greatly. There are a few resilient stragglers that won't let go. I'll do the peroxide treatment to get rid of these. thanks!


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

you could also try a blackout. That would work well in your cause.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

ballyhoo said:


> Manual removal had cut it back greatly. There are a few resilient stragglers that won't let go. I'll do the peroxide treatment to get rid of these. thanks!


Glad to hear it's going well! roud:


----------



## ballyhoo (Nov 17, 2010)

All the algae is gone!! 
I'll post a picture when I get to a real computer (on my iPhone) had to trash some plants but that's ok.


----------

